# Hyatt Regency Resort Opens in Puerto Rico  (Coco Beach)



## RNCollins (Jan 3, 2020)

Hyatt Regency Resort Opens in Puerto Rico








						Hyatt Regency Resort Opens in Puerto Rico - Caribbean Journal
					

Hyatt Hotels has completed its transformation of the former Gran Melia resort in Puerto Rico, debuting the Hyatt Regency Grand Reserve Puerto Rico.




					www.caribjournal.com
				




By Alexander Britell / Caribbean Journal / caribjournal.com / December 21, 2019

“Puerto Rico has its first-ever Hyatt Regency Resort. 

Hyatt Hotels has completed its highly-anticipated transformation of the former Gran Melia resort in Puerto Rico, debuting the new Hyatt Regency Grand Reserve Puerto Rico. 

The property, which underwent a multimillion-dollar overhaul, is comprised entirely of suites and bungalow-style units. (*The resort had been open under the temporary name The Resort at Coco Beach since August)....”*




_*Resort currently offered through RCI as:*_

*Coco Beach Resort #8689 

*Rio Grande, PR   USA


----------



## ilene13 (Jan 4, 2020)

What about the Cerromar and the Dorado Beach, they were Hyatt Regency Resorts years ago.  So Puerto Rico has had them.


----------



## SteelerGal (Jan 4, 2020)

It looks like this is the hotel side only.  Since HRC is now part of the Marriott family, I guess it really is a first.


----------



## Janann (Jan 4, 2020)

I'm very interested in staying at this resort eventually, but the reviews I've read so far indicate that there is still construction in progress.


----------



## joestein (Feb 28, 2020)

So I stayed here a few years ago before the hurricanes destroyed Puerto Rico.   It was a Gran Melia Hotel and a separate section of the resort was timeshares.   It was probably one of the nicest timeshares that I have ever stayed.   There was also a lot of complementary things, like free beer and wine at the lounge all day long and free breakfast poolside on Sat and Sun.

Like most of Puerto Rico, there ate loose cats running around and a whole bunch of kittens would come up and sit next to you and beg for food during the free breakfast.

I don't know what has become of the timeshare portion of the resort.


----------



## Pathways (Feb 28, 2020)

joestein said:


> Like most of Puerto Rico, there ate loose cats running around


Not sure I'm interested now in the free breakfast


----------



## joestein (Feb 28, 2020)

Pathways said:


> Not sure I'm interested now in the free breakfast




Stray cats are everywhere in PR.   They are the island rat catchers.


----------



## Pathways (Feb 28, 2020)

joestein said:


> Stray cats are everywhere in PR. They are the island rat catchers


I think you missed your typo I was responding to:


joestein said:


> ate loose cats


----------



## CPNY (Feb 29, 2020)

Pathways said:


> I think you missed your typo I was responding to:


Mmmm were they served with juevos rancheros? Lol. Poached cat and scrambled eggs, or maybe kitten French toast with fresh berries and house made whipped cream lol


----------



## joestein (Mar 2, 2020)

CPNY said:


> Mmmm were they served with juevos rancheros? Lol. Poached cat and scrambled eggs, or maybe kitten French toast with fresh berries and house made whipped cream lol


yes I did.


----------



## Railman83 (Jan 19, 2021)

joestein said:


> So I stayed here a few years ago before the hurricanes destroyed Puerto Rico.   It was a Gran Melia Hotel and a separate section of the resort was timeshares.   It was probably one of the nicest timeshares that I have ever stayed.   There was also a lot of complementary things, like free beer and wine at the lounge all day long and free breakfast poolside on Sat and Sun.
> 
> Like most of Puerto Rico, there ate loose cats running around and a whole bunch of kittens would come up and sit next to you and beg for food during the free breakfast.
> 
> I don't know what has become of the timeshare portion of the resort.


I made reservations on RCI for Oct 2021 under the rci for coco beach, which the reviews link to Hyatt but I can’t find any information if the timeshare portion still exists.  

wanting to know of reservation is still good for rci and rci says they have nothing!


----------



## ilene13 (Jan 19, 2021)

We have friends that own at the timeshare.  They have not reopened since the hurricane!


----------



## mrsmusic (Mar 1, 2021)

“We have friends that own at the timeshare. They have not reopened since the hurricane!”

can you get more details about this? It’s still showing in RCI.
Where else could I read about this?


----------



## ilene13 (Mar 6, 2021)

mrsmusic said:


> “We have friends that own at the timeshare. They have not reopened since the hurricane!”
> 
> can you get more details about this? It’s still showing in RCI.
> Where else could I read about this?


It is still not open!  I will ask my friends tomorrow as they are coming to my house to dinner


----------



## scoutings (Aug 23, 2021)

ilene13 said:


> It is still not open!  I will ask my friends tomorrow as they are coming to my house to dinner


It seems open now:








						Puerto Rico Resorts | Hyatt Regency Grand Reserve Puerto Rico
					

Retreat to Hyatt Regency Grand Reserve Puerto Rico. Our Puerto Rico resort on Coco Beach offers spacious suites with stunning views and a lagoon-style pool.




					www.hyatt.com


----------



## tony_i (Oct 19, 2021)

Railman83 said:


> I made reservations on RCI for Oct 2021 under the rci for coco beach, which the reviews link to Hyatt but I can’t find any information if the timeshare portion still exists.
> 
> wanting to know of reservation is still good for rci and rci says they have nothing!


@Railman83  Has your reservation happened?  If you can give us an update on how it went, I would appreciate it as I am booked for a week for 2022.

BTW, if anyone needs to contact someone with knowledge on the timeshare side of things. Omaira is person in charge - 787-469-8624.

$25 daily fees include parking fees and drinks at the lobby. You get access to all Hyatt restaurants, amenities, beach area, but not the pool. Timeshare side has its own pool that is not shared with Hyatt.  Also, timeshare side has its own beach, but she told me it is not as nice as the Hyatt side.

Thanks!


----------



## Railman83 (Oct 19, 2021)

tony_i said:


> @Railman83  Has your reservation happened?  If you can give us an update on how it went, I would appreciate it as I am booked for a week for 2022.
> 
> BTW, if anyone needs to contact someone with knowledge on the timeshare side of things. Omaira is person in charge - 787-469-8624.
> 
> ...


I cancelled


----------



## scoutings (Dec 10, 2021)

tony_i said:


> @Railman83 timeshare side has its own beach, but she told me it is not as nice as the Hyatt side.
> 
> Thanks!


I thought Hyatt's beach was terrible. There's lots of seaweed and some garbage on the shore. I found broken glass. Staff don’t bother to rake or clean. There's also a big ridge, which means you have to squat in order to be immersed in the water.

I would plan on going to another beach.


----------



## RNCollins (May 29, 2022)

Good morning!

I was wondering what are the sleeping arrangements / room configuration for the 1 bedroom unit that sleeps 6. 

Has anyone stayed here recently or know what the rooms are like? Is there a website for this resort?


1 Bedroom Partial6/4 Max Occupancy/PrivacyExchange Fee


*Coco Beach Resort (#8689) 

*

Sector Coco Beach 
Hwy 3 Int 955 E
Rio Grande, PR   USA  
Play Video


----------



## somewhereoutthere (Jul 1, 2022)

We stayed there in June--I am planning to write a full Tug review, but haven't gotten around it it yet. We loved it! We stayed in the vacation club portion and the rest of our party stayed on the hotel side.

We booked a one bedroom sleeps 6, but I think we might have been upgraded? When I called the resort they told me I would have two double beds in the bedroom, a fold out couch/bed in the living room, and have access to a laundry room; instead we got a king bed in the bedroom, then two fold out couch/beds in the living room, and a washer/dryer in the unit. 

The vacation club pool was closed during our stay because there was tons of construction in the building all around it, so we had access to the Hyatt Regency pool (which was closer to our unit anyway). I asked about the construction. I don't know how accurate the info was, but one person said that the Hyatt Regency had bought most of the buildings from the vacation club and were converting them to hotel rooms and suites. I think she said the vacation club was keeping only 4 or 5 buildings.


----------

